# sale at Big A - good prices on lights (I do not work for them)



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure that this is a correct place to post, but...

i am going to get today LED Double Bright Lights for my FW tank. 27% off

http://www.bigalsonline.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sig said:


> Not sure that this is a correct place to post, but...
> 
> i am going to get today LED Double Bright Lights for my FW tank. 27% off
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/


Your link is the American site Sig.

www.bigalsonline.ca

That's the Canadian site.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Your link is the American site Sig.
> 
> www.bigalsonline.ca
> 
> That's the Canadian site.


I am sorry. and moving to US.

Do you think they will do it here?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Do what? The same sale or pricematch? I'm not sure but I doubt we would get pricing anywhere close to US pricing.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i mean the sale, but really it does not matter. I will get these anyway.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

These lights are not bad. I have a few and they look pretty nice.


----------

